# Tips for Finding Rentals?



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your post includes the reasons that you will probably continue to have problems finding a rental. In your case, you may have to buy your own place.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Let me be careful here. I did in fact keep pushing and found a perfectly charming rental of a three-bedroom house for under 5,000 pesos, “ideal for having pets” as the agent said, and I move in next week. I think my dog and five (count ‘em) cats and I will be quite happy there. 1200 square feet 2-story house on a fenced 1000 square feet of land, urban neighborhood near bus stop and only 2 km from Centro.

How did I do this? I kept asking for help until I got some. Although negativity angers me, I cannot let it shape my life.

I can hear your next question, which is where? The city of Tlaxcala, one of the least pricey capitols in all of Mexico. Well, “city” is a bit of a stretch, at pop. 90,000 it’s more of a big town. But only one hour from Puebla and two hours from Mexico City. Similar to Querétaro where I’ve been for six years, historic colonial city and all that, but much smaller and MUCH cheaper and a little colder (about 2 degrees C lower on average) and more elevated.

I have no idea how many expats and internationals live in Tlaxcala City and nearby Apizaco. Probably not many. I’m sure that I will find out.

I had deleted the original post here in a bit of a huff, but thought I should share the happy ending.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

If I have ever been to Tlaxcala it was only passing through.
I very much like Puebla. It is kind of diverse.
Cholula is an interesting place to visit. I believe it has the largest pyramid in the world - even if it is buried.
Atlixco was a nice visit.
Several years now we have visited the forest outside Amecameca and cut our own Christmas tree. This past year we tried buying a live tree (very expensive) only to find out that we and our cats were allergic.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> If I have ever been to Tlaxcala it was only passing through.
> I very much like Puebla. It is kind of diverse.
> Cholula is an interesting place to visit. I believe it has the largest pyramid in the world - even if it is buried.
> Atlixco was a nice visit.
> Several years now we have visited the forest outside Amecameca and cut our own Christmas tree. This past year we tried buying a live tree (very expensive) only to find out that we and our cats were allergic.


Tlaxcala is off the beaten tourist / expat track, undoubtedly one reason why the housing prices are so low! The proximity to Puebla and Mexico City is a big plus.

I spent a lot of time looking for housing here in Querétaro (my current apt was not adequate for the long haul). But the prices were high, the units (both apts and houses) were pretty boring and cookie-cutter, and owners acted as if they were sitting on gold mines.

By contrast, this house in Tlaxcala has a lot of character, and the agent and owner have been very easy to work with. Different psychology altogether.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have fun Tlaxcala is an attractive town..


----------

